# Modeling "set out" cabins on the Little River Rail Road



## grabnet (Feb 24, 2009)

The Little River Rail Road in Eastern Tennessee constructed these "set out" cabins for its hard working loggers and their families.











They would haul them to a camp site and "set them out" in what were frequently called "string towns" a line of buildings along the rail road.











Interestingly one of the original set out cabins is still in existence 85 years later at the Little River RR museum in Townsend Tennessee. I was there this past summer and photographed the prototype. I was able to get a one foot ruler at a local store and did my first field research photos of a prototype structure I wanted to recreate in 1:20.3. Amazingly the planks used in the prototype are one foot across and speak to the huge trees that were cut in this area, now the Great Smoky Mountains National Park.











]










I have read a lot about using clear acrylic "plexiglass" plastic here on this site and thought I would give it a try in my attempts to model a set out cabin.

Here are some first shots of craft sticks cut to 1 foot width in 1:20.3 and two of the acrylic end pieces I made using the score and snap technique. The wood pieces have received an India Ink stain and Thompson's Water Seal treatment.





















I am very interested in your comments on constructing models using acrylic plastic sheathed with wood. I would love to hear your experiences in this technique and advice regarding adhesives used etc. If there is a past article here on how to do this please let me know. I tried the search engine and only got a little.

Doc Tom Doc Tom and the Little River Rail Road in Tennessee













Post Reply 

name="postform" method="post" action="post.php?tid=15916"> [*]BBCode: on[*]My Files[/list]  





Privacy Contact Us Advertisers Bookmark 
Copyright © 2000-2011 Large Scale Central


----------



## grabnet (Feb 24, 2009)

After a lively discussion and tremendous input from the wood and glue experts in the Cyber Large Scale train club, Boss Crumb thought he better get down to the shops and set the workman straight on the correct way to laminate acrylic.











It seems the best way is to glue the raw wood to the acrylic as seen in the photo above which will be the "inside" of the logger's cabin and represents the end pieces.

Prior to "edumacation" the workers were laminating stained and treated wood to the exterior as seen on the left in the photo below.











Now the boys have got the hang of it and stains and water sealing will occur AFTER the planks are glued to the acrylic as in the picture to the right. 

Thanks to all for the higher education on this little project.......now on to a saw mill, commissary store and the rough homes that Tennesseans love so much.

Doc Tom Doc Tom and the Little River Rail Road in Tennessee


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Doc- I've been working on a barn for the Iron Island RR using similar materials There is a post of my progress in the buildings forum. I'm no expert, but here are some ideas. I started by glueing the structure together first and then laminating the siding to it. I used MEK (strong stuff) to weld (melt) the plexiglass panels together. I've used MEK for other plastic buildings in the past. It works great, but is watery and might take some getting used to. I align all the edges of the structure and then use capillary action to melt the edges together. A small applicater bottle with a needle tip is great tool for applying the MEK. Afterwords, I used E6000 to bond the wood siding to the plexiglass. You've got a good start on your project, can't wait to see more. Keep us posted. 


-Kevin.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Be sure and sand the plexiglass with 80-120 grit sand paper to just remove the slick gloss off the surface to be glued on. It will amaze you the adheasive difference between a sanded and a nonsanded surface. 
Acrylic or Plexiglass is a great substrate product. 
Dennis


----------



## grabnet (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks Kevin and Dennis. I really appreciate the help. This model is a "first" for me. 

I did enjoy the thread on building the barn and may try your technique of the MEK in bonding the acrylic pieces.

I have just started sanding the plexiglass to get a better "tooth" and it does seem to work well at improving adhesion.


I will continue to post pics with progress of this simple model.

Doc Tom


----------



## grabnet (Feb 24, 2009)

After the educational courses on gluing and staining the boys settled in to some good work and laid down the floor and hung the first wall of the set out cabin. Paul B. and Andrew the accountant stopped by the shops to see how the new domicile was progressing.





















Boss Crumb enjoys the 1926 pin up that Timmie put on the wall. 











Here are some prototypical interior shots of logging set out cabins also know as "skid shacks", or "bunk houses."











]










The hard working loggers sure had a Spartan existence in their very tight quarters!!

Doc Tom Doc Tom and the Little River Rail Road in Tennessee












http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=15916&p=1[/b] 



Post Reply


----------



## grabnet (Feb 24, 2009)

A little more work done on the "set out" cabins for the Little River loggers. 











Lars, the Swede, was getting bored with the company photography sessions and wanted to practice his axe swings. Art, the company bookkeeper, wanted to keep tabs on how many board feet is going in to the cabin so he can figure how much he can charge the future occupants per month in company scrip. And Timmie, just loves having his picture taken.











Doc Tom Doc Tom and the Little River Rail Road in Tennessee


----------



## grabnet (Feb 24, 2009)

Forgot Something.

Paul Bee and his logging crew had an enjoyable chat with Boss Crumb and wanted to thank them for getting the set out cabin offloaded and placed at the log landing.





















It seems they forgot something in the construction. While the four walls and door look pretty tough, without a roof the upcoming winter snows could be hard to deal with even for these tough loggers.











So after a few choice expletives Boss Crumb set the set off cabin back on the flat for a trip back to the shops.











Doc Tom Doc Tom and the Little River Rail Road in Tennessee


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

There were a half dozen of these at Mott on the Siskiyou Line. Except they were frequented by young ladies involved in "entertainment." It was a hop and a skip from the Mott siding heading up to Cantrera Loop. A good time was had by all. 

Fil


----------



## grabnet (Feb 24, 2009)

The boys figured out how to place and tar-paper a roof and are feeling pretty good about finishing the set out cabin for the loggers up the Little River.

Here are a few shots of the 1:20.3 model outside of 1:20.3 Townsend Tennessee and compared to the prototype shack at the Little River RR museum in prototypical Townsend Tennessee.





















]








































The completed shack was last seen heading up the line on a flat car to shelter the loggers at Elkmont from the coming winter snows.











Here is the prototype doing the same in the 1920's.











Thanks for looking and HAPPY NEW YEAR.

Doc Tom Doc Tom and the Little River Rail Road in Tennessee


----------

